# Cable clamp for 1/2 inch knockout and 10/3 romex?



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Having trouble locating what I need. I tried hd online chat and the guy was clueless. It's difficult to even search for this. I need a cable clamp for my inlet box with a 1/2 inch knockout. The 3/8 hole was too small. I thought of just dremeling it to be a little bigger, but don't know if that could cause a problem later on with a sharp edge touching the sheathing. Thanks for any help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...=-1&keyword=eletrical+connector&storeId=10051

Is thiis what you looking for?
You can use a step drill if the hole in the panel needs to be made bigger.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

For the half inch fittings the actual KO opening size is 7/8 inches so that is very common item and with standard NM connector as one of the guys left a link.,

The 10-3 NM will fit in there for only * single cable *

But if you used the 10-3 UF cable forget it you will need larger NM clamp for that cable. ( due it will be flat and pretty wide )

Merci,
Marc


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

joecaption said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...=-1&keyword=eletrical+connector&storeId=10051
> 
> Is thiis what you looking for?
> You can use a step drill if the hole in the panel needs to be made bigger.


That looks like it will work from the pic, but I have 3/8 ones here and the hole is tiny. I guess I'll just go check at the store. Thanks.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Is there a clamp already in the box?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Inlet box just has a knockout. No clamps included.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I just dremeled it out and it looks like it'll be fine. No sharp edges or anything. I appreciate the help.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

It's required that you use a clamp to prevent the wire from getting pulled our or rubbing on sharp edges.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

mikegp said:


> That looks like it will work from the pic, but I have 3/8 ones here and the hole is tiny. I guess I'll just go check at the store. Thanks.


You might have 3/8ths cable end, but they don't make 3/8 electrical male end connectors. 1/2" is the smallest trade size available/allowed.
You should use a trade size 3/4" connector or bigger for a 10/3 cable. 
The 3/8 hole is a starter hole for a knock out or to drill it out.



mikegp said:


> I just dremeled it out and it looks like it'll be fine. No sharp edges or anything. I appreciate the help.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think I made clear what I was talking about. The knockout is 1/2 an inch, but the clamp has a smaller hole for the cable to go through before it can be tightened down. Hope that makes sense. Otherwise I'll post a pic.


----------



## Vnix (Dec 12, 2020)

I have the same problem Mike. Home Depot & Lowe's don't carry the 1/2 inch clamps. 3/8 jumps to 3/4. Found them online, don't know what the issue is.


----------

